# Ear wick supply



## tkeeton7885 (Aug 13, 2009)

It is my understanding the provider may not bill for ear wick insertion since it is bundled into the primary procedure performed. However, if the provider bills only an E&M and ear wick insertion, is the supply separately billable? If so, is there a supply code for this? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## jackjones62 (Aug 14, 2009)

Unfortunately, no, there is no code for placement of ear wick, if the physician uses binocular microscopy (92504) you bill that along with your E/M, otherwise, bill the appropriate E/M only.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

